# Onix for Racing?



## idland (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody raced the Onix frame? I am 5' 7" and 130 lbs and race mostly hilly road races and a few crits. Of course, since this would also be my only bike (currently ride an aluminum Wilier with carbon seatstays) I'd be using it for my long training rides as well. So how is it as an all-'rounder race bike? I'll need it to do some sprinting, some climbing and need a bike that can handle both (of course nothing will be perfect in all situations). Also looking at the Kuota Kharma, so if anyone has experience with both frames, please compare.

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## pachanguero (Feb 19, 2006)

In three weeks I'll have raced my Orbea Onix. I'm 5'10", 147# and this is my first carbon frame race bike. Before that, I rolled on a Cannondale CAAD 5. Obviously, the difference is quite noticable. The Onix is about 200g more than the opal, but otherwise I'd have to say it is very similar. I've been able to do about 5 outdoor rides on it, ranging from 60-90 miles, and I can say it is a very very stiff bike. Jumps, attacks, sprints...it's quite nice. 

I can't really comment on the hill climbing, since I ride in the flatlands. But for the racing I'll be doing, (crits and road races ranging from 30 minute, figure 8 cage matches to 70 mile rolling hilled road races), I'm sure it will do quite well, and I consider myself an all-rounder. Working on the sprint, though... 

The specs for my ride:

2006 Orbea Onix, 54 cm, Orange highlights
Shimano DA drivetrain, brakes
Ritchey WCS 120mm stem
Ritchey WCS Classic Bars
Speedplay zeros
Thomson Elite seatpost
San Selle Marcos Aspide Arrowhead
Hoops: Mavic CXP33, 28 spoke 3x, Ultegra Hubs &
Rolf Prima Vigors


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

pachanguero said:


> In three weeks I'll have raced my Orbea Onix. I'm 5'10", 147# and this is my first carbon frame race bike. Before that, I rolled on a Cannondale CAAD 5. Obviously, the difference is quite noticable. The Onix is about 200g more than the opal, but otherwise I'd have to say it is very similar. I've been able to do about 5 outdoor rides on it, ranging from 60-90 miles, and I can say it is a very very stiff bike. Jumps, attacks, sprints...it's quite nice.
> 
> I can't really comment on the hill climbing, since I ride in the flatlands. But for the racing I'll be doing, (crits and road races ranging from 30 minute, figure 8 cage matches to 70 mile rolling hilled road races), I'm sure it will do quite well, and I consider myself an all-rounder. Working on the sprint, though...
> 
> ...


Nice setup, man. The Rolfs definitely look excellent with the orange Orbeas. ;-)


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Definitely; the Onix paint schemes really improved this year.


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi there,
I've done some hills on my Onix and it climbs great. My two cents.......


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Funny you say that I like the 05' paint job better


----------



## Dannyw72 (Apr 8, 2006)

I just bought an 05 and really liked the silver. But that is very beautiful as well. It feels like a great bike.


----------

